# Pecan wood in Oklahoma?



## mythmaster (May 10, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone knows of a source for pecan wood here in Oklahoma.  I'd really like to try some on some ribs.


----------



## kansasqueball (May 10, 2010)

There are a lot of pecan orchards in SE Kansas in and around Chetopa.  If you're ever up and around Grand Lake you might want to venture a little further North and inquire around there.


----------



## chainsaw (May 10, 2010)

We have 2 pecan trees I haul branches out every week to the curb
OK is lousy with pecan trees


----------



## mythmaster (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys.  I still have family in Georgia, so maybe I'll hit them up to send me some pecan chips.  I was just hoping to find a local source.


----------



## dirt guy (May 11, 2010)

There are a lot of pecan orchards around--especially in the Tulsa area and points east and north. There is a saw mill just east of Tulsa on 412 (south side of the road) just before you get to the navigation channel.  I've purchased 2" (full dimension) pecan planks for my lowboy trailer.  I'm sure they'd still have some--probably all the dust/chips you'd want, too.

Sorry, I don't have a number for them.  But, if you're ever in the area.....


----------



## mythmaster (May 11, 2010)

Thanks, Dirt Guy.  I have a cousin that lives in Tulsa, and he and his daughter come down here every couple of weeks or so.  So maybe I can ask him to look for me.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (May 12, 2010)

There's always Ebay too.


----------



## mythmaster (May 12, 2010)

Thank you.  I have a cousin in Tulsa, so I'll ask him to check that out.


----------



## delarosa74868 (May 12, 2010)

I just cut some today. How far are ya from Seminole,lol.  I have some flat rate shipping boxes from Ebaying, I could send you some chunks if you want. All I use is pecan.


----------



## bamafan (May 13, 2010)

Don't know if you have Academy sports around you , but they allways have pecan chips at the ones in Florida. 1.99 a bag. They may have them online?


----------



## neumsky (Jun 6, 2011)

Delarosa...would you call me & tell me your source... Academy has some but it's 11.00 for a 1.5 cu ft. bag... Horizon outa Perry Ok has 2 cu ft bags for 18.00 & barbeque everything sells the same bag from Horizon for 25 dollars...and as far as I'm concerned that's highway robbery... especially when I can burn that up in 1 cooking. I want a pickup load which is about a rick I think.  Thanx  Jeff    405-219-9974


----------



## delarosa74868 (Jun 6, 2011)

Neumsky said:


> Delarosa...would you call me & tell me your source... Academy has some but it's 11.00 for a 1.5 cu ft. bag... Horizon outa Perry Ok has 2 cu ft bags for 18.00 & barbeque everything sells the same bag from Horizon for 25 dollars...and as far as I'm concerned that's highway robbery... especially when I can burn that up in 1 cooking. I want a pickup load which is about a rick I think.  Thanx  Jeff    405-219-9974




  I cut this load at a jobsite I worked at last year.  I had a huge pile going from my buddy that was working for a tree service.  I have been giving it away.  Im not sure whats left out there, but there may be enough for you to come get if you are not too far from seminole. I do know that there are some big pieces that would have to be split.  I will take a picture of the pile and post it tomorrow.


----------



## delarosa74868 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Here are the pictures Neumsky*.  Probably a good truck load.  The bigger of the two piles is 9 months old and the littler one is about two months.

  You are welcome to it if you want it.

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n153/delarosa74868/b55f507c.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n153/delarosa74868/b4d45cfa.jpg


----------



## neumsky (Jun 7, 2011)

I just bought some premium pecan in OKC... my number is 405-219-9974 and I'll give you the details.  Jeff


----------



## neumsky (Jun 7, 2011)

I just bought some... but will definately keep you in mind... I just paid 140.00 for a premium load.  Thanx for responding... Jeff


----------



## neumsky (Jun 7, 2011)

BTW... that load was a rick!


----------



## delarosa74868 (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder what they are calling "premium pecan"?


----------



## neumsky (Jun 8, 2011)

Well the rick I bought is all uniform cut length & diameter and I know this company sells to major restaurants in OKC... I've looked at the wood and felt like it was good looking stuff. I understand what your saying... there's alot of people out there that tell you it's pecan and it's totally something different. I took a bag of Western Wood Pecan with to do some comparison.


----------

